# とてもかなわない強さなんだぞ



## V3nom_is_here

First of all , I`d like to say Hi to everybody . 
And now , could anybody help me with translating these to english (The reading direction is from right to left , as the people from Japan probably know)  : 

xxxxxx

http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oldsq4.png And this one : http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=insidesc9.png - In this one I`m pretty interested if it says anything about size / current condition . 

To anyone who translates those , or at least a few , I`d be very very gratefull . Thanks , and goodbye


----------



## cheshire

No, "boo is so strong that we can't possibly match."


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Or, "his strength is unmatched."


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

V3nom_is_here said:


> First of all , I`d like to say Hi to everybody .
> And now , could anybody help me with translating these to english (The reading direction is from right to left , as the people from Japan probably know) :
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> And this one : http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=insidesc9.png - In this one I`m pretty interested if it says anything about size / current condition .
> 
> To anyone who translates those , or at least a few , I`d be very very gratefull . Thanks , and goodbye


 
" He is too strong. You can't beat him."

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## V3nom_is_here

Hiro Sasaki said:


> " He is too strong. You can't beat him."
> 
> Hiro Sasaki




Are you sure he says "You can`t beat him" instead of "we can`t beat him" ? That would help A LOT 

And could I get the entire translation ? Of all the text ?


----------



## Aoyama

There is no pronoun in the phrase (as often in japanese), both *you* or *we* could be infered.


----------



## Aoyama

But, the part missing  says "oretachi", which means *we*. For an entire translation, let's wait for some good will ...


----------



## V3nom_is_here

Here is the entire page scaned , if it helps you translate it better : 

http://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=044vo5.jpg


----------



## V3nom_is_here

Aoyama said:


> But, the part missing  says "oretachi", which means *we*. For an entire translation, let's wait for some good will ...




Umm .. what do you mean ? What missing part?


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Here is the complete context: いくらブーがずいぶんもとにもどったっていってもそれでもオレたちにはとてもかなわない強さなんだぞ。

"No matter how much we might say Bu is back to his former glory* his power is still no match for _us_." 

In other words, he might still be a bad ass but we still got him beat hands down. 

*translator's license taken here but meaning has not been changed


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

このまま外にでたらぜったいにやられちまう！！

If he goes out like this, he's gonna get his ass kicked!!


----------



## V3nom_is_here

That came out strange . Let me explain : That Buu guy he is talking about , absorbed a bunch of guys . Then , this 2 guys let themselves be absorbed , so they can free the others . They managed to free him , and in that scan I showed you , it shows that Buu returned to how it was at the beginning (which means weaker) . Now , isn`t the translation "our power is no match for his" instead of "His power is not match for us" ? Meaning that if they go outside of his body , they would still get beaten ? Because , in the bottom left panel , the other guy says something like "so what do you want us to do?" , and the 1st guy replies "it`s your fault for destroying the potara" ?

In other words , are you positive that`s the correct translation ?


----------



## V3nom_is_here

And ... are you sure that he says "we" and "us" ? 

By the way , check your private messages


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

That's the tricky part about translating Japanese without complete understanding of the story. " いくらブーがずいぶんもとにもどったっていってもそれでもオレたちにはとてもかなわない強さなんだぞ" I was assuming Buu was originally very powerful. Knowing that he started out as a weakling definitely changes the whole translation. That said, yes, "our power is still no match for his" is correct. (He may still be weaker, but he's still stronger than we are.)

With that context supplied "このまま外にでたらぜったいにやられちまう！！" means "If _we _go out like this, we'll get our asses kicked!!"

Does that sound more like what you were expecting?


----------



## V3nom_is_here

That does sound like what I was expecting (sadly  .. btw check your pm`s .. I finished writing it lol )


----------



## Aoyama

As usual, oseiji nashini, jp fr linguaphile did a very good and reliable job with his translation. Figuring out the subject (you/we) can be tricky in Japanese.


> このまま外にでたらぜったいにやられちまう！！
> 
> If he/we go(es) out like this, he's/we're gonna get his/our ass really kicked!!


karyu tensei ...

Si on sort comme ça, on va se faire tabasser un max/on va s'en prendre plein la gueule ...


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Merci pour la traduction en français et le compliment sincère!


----------



## Juli07

Aoyama said:


> karyu tensei ...


画竜点睛？
It's *g*ary*o* tensei. But I also didn't know the correct pronounciation. I thought it was gary*u* tensei.


----------



## Aoyama

> 画竜点睛？
> It's *g*ary*o* tensei. But I also didn't know the correct pronounciation. I thought it was gary*u* tensei.


I always mix up the Chinese reading (hua long dian qing) and the Japanese reading. Garyo tensei is correct, even if 竜 should be ryu (here ryo).


----------



## Aoyama

> Merci pour la traduction en français et le compliment sincère!


On est toujours sincère(s) ...


----------



## cheshire

(1) いくらブーがずいぶんもとにもどったっていっても*それでもオレたちには（俺たちが）とてもかなわない強さなんだ*ぞ！それだけブーって*やつ*は強いんだ。

(2) いくらブーがずいぶんもとにもどったっていっても*それでも（彼が）オレたちにはとてもかなわない強さなんだ*ぞ！それだけ*俺たちは*強いんだ。​This is a curious sentence. Only context can determine the syntax and thus the meaning of the sentence.


----------



## Flaminius

Interesting observation, felitician Cheshire...

Looking at your two interpretations, I gather (1) is the sentence's "default" meaning, that is, how it is generally interpreted when no context is given.

Regardless of the subject, かなわない means "not a patch on something."  It denotes weakness.  Logically, the part can be interpreted as denoting the weakness of either "us" (1) or Bū (2).

The phrase 強さなんだぞ, by virtue of the sentence final position, is a statement about the subject of the sentence (here, the topic of the sentence, in the absence of the subject).  The topic of the sentence, or for that matter entire conversation, is Bū.  This utterance is, therefore, "Bū is strong" in short.  The semantic framework of the main clause affects the interpretation of the subordinate clause.  In order to reconcile the two clauses, sense (1) is selected.


----------



## Alph

Hullo guys,

I'm just wondering if I can ask something about the context of the scans you are translating.

The two characters that are arguing are standing near a third character who previously defeated Majin Buu effortlessly (in the form he is currently in). This third character is wrapped up in one of the cacoon things on the floor. Yet it seems these first two characters make no mention of him, nor do they try to release him from the cacoon he's in, which doesn't make sense if the direct translation means "he'll whoop our asses" (because if that's what they mean, you'd think they would want the help of the character who could beat Buu, wouldn't you?). It makes even less sense if the translation means "His strength is unmatched", because we know that isn't true. Is there any other possible interpretation of this that makes more sense, or is it simply a plot inconsistency?

Here's a picture showing what I mean. The character who earlier whooped Buu's ass is in the fourth cacoon that is only partially in view:

img.photobucket.com/albums/v684/mechapirate/manga *dot* jpg

If the translation literally means that they can't beat Buu in a straight up fight, I would think that they'd attempt to release this third character, who was previously shown to be capable of easily defeating Buu. Or at least acknowledge that he might be important to them now that they no longer have the potara. 

Basically what I'm asking is if there's another way it could be interpreted besides "If we go out, we'll get our asses kicked" or "He is unmatched". Does he actually say anything about going out, or is that just something you assumed? What if they simply meant that Buu is too strong for them while they are still trapped inside of him (because right now they are stuck inside Buu's body)? Could that be interpreted from the dialogue, or is that just stretching it too much?

Thanks guys.


----------



## youtin

Alph said:


> Basically what I'm asking is if there's another way it could be interpreted besides "If we go out, we'll get our asses kicked" or "He is unmatched". Does he actually say anything about going out, or is that just something you assumed? What if they simply meant that Buu is too strong for them while they are still trapped inside of him (because right now they are stuck inside Buu's body)? Could that be interpreted from the dialogue, or is that just stretching it too much?



I think that interpretation is stretching it a bit. He most definitely said "If we go out, we'll get our asses kicked." If he started thinking differently, that must have been in later panels when something else happened.

Thinking that the enemy is unbeatable, then winning against him in the end -> typical shounen manga


----------



## Alph

So he definitely said the "if we go out" part? Not "if we try to go out" or anything like that?


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

このまま外にでたらぜったいにやられちまう！！

This is the sentence where he says, "if we go out..."  It definitely does not say "if we try to go out."  

"でたら" is the conditional of the verb meaning "to go out."


----------



## Alph

Well then I guess it's just a plothole. There is no reason that character would get his ass kicked if he went out, because he has the ability to teleport at will (which he has used to evade Buu before when Buu was in an even stronger form). 

The only other possibility is that he is still trying to hide his full power from Vegeta and thus is afraid to admit it.


Edit: Just wondering, can anyone tell me what it is Vegeta says right before Goku's reply? Thanks.

Also, where does Goku say "his strength is unmatched"? Is that literally what he says? Thanks again.


----------

